# Sending Tibet-Related emails in China



## HeChuan (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I am moving to Beijing later this week, and have an odd situation. I have worked as a freelance writer/contributor for a decidedly pro-Tibetan organization and newspaper over the past few years, and would like to continue to do so while in China. I am certainly aware of the issues in China regarding Tibet-related online activity (and activity in general), but I would like to continue writing, rather than absolutely abandoning the organization. 

What are the forum's thoughts on my ability to write and edit while in China? I have a VPN, and - as a precaution - would still avoid ever using their website. Rather, I would simply send and receive emails with articles that I have written, or articles I would be editing (which would obviously include "Tibet" and other related words in the articles' content). Is using an email-only method, in concert with a VPN, a reasonable option? 

I am not any type of high-profile writer or such. Simply a person interested in maintaining involvement in a pre-established activity. My initial thought on this was that I am simply too unimportant to warrant any action from China, but I wanted to hear the opinions of others on the forum. In a case where the articles did raise a red flag, would I be looking at a simple issue using email, or something more serious? 

Sorry for the long post; any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

I would suggest this is too sensitive a subject to risk using the internet for, perhaps you could send and receive the articles using EMS (mail service). China is ultra sensitive to such subjects and I for one would not risk any involvement.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Don't think a VPN can't be traced. Like eric said domestic affairs are taken very serious and imprisonment is not a pleasant thing in the Chinese camps. If you proceed don't discuss things with anybody and use a VPN icw a TOR connection. A double VPN might also do the job.


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

cschrd2 said:


> Don't think a VPN can't be traced. Like eric said domestic affairs are taken very serious and imprisonment is not a pleasant thing in the Chinese camps. If you proceed don't discuss things with anybody and use a VPN icw a TOR connection. A double VPN might also do the job.


Do not underestimate Chinese capabilities, TOR connections can be traced.


----------

